# Its about damn time



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have been following this team since last year closely and I have been always a fan of the squad but they have been underachieving for the most part...

But right now, Gerald Wallace has emerged again back to end of last season form, and is now tearing up teams like a one man wrecking crew, with a hell of a sidekick in J Rich. It still is early, and maybe not a playoff team just yet, but I am really looking forward to the rest of the season, and into next.

Interesting things are happening in Charlotte. Interesting indeed. The Cats have always been one of my sleeper picks in the beginning of the season.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If the big men can stay healthy, and Wallace and Richardson keep it up, Charlotte is definitely one scary team.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I was disappointed with J-Rich to start the season but it is starting to look like he just needed to get adjusted to the new system and players. If only Vincent would figure out that McInnis doesn't even belong in this league and stop playing him then we would look even better


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

After last night I'm beginning to think that Vincent is just retarded.It was obvious from the start that Gerald couldn't guard David West in the low post...Not many real power forwards have lately.The Hornets abandoned their entire offensive scheme to run iso and Vincent never sent any help...Never did anything except allow West to bull his way to the basket for layups and easy 8 foot jumpers.

That's just inexcuseable.You have to do something when the other coach has you down on the floor stomping the **** out of you...Unless you enjoy taking a humiliating beatdown.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i see it that way too, Gerald is the man, J-Rich should defer to him.. G.Wallace is an underrated (underrated period.) passer & monster defender.

i've posted here alot regarding one of my favourite players, but the board is dead half the time.

i like the bobcats team for the most part, aside from 4-5 players i specifically don't really like. great wins in the past couple weeks, lastnight was a let down tho.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

southeasy said:


> i see it that way too, Gerald is the man, J-Rich should defer to him.. G.Wallace is an underrated (underrated period.) passer & monster defender.
> 
> i've posted here alot regarding one of my favourite players, but the board is dead half the time.
> 
> i like the bobcats team for the most part, aside from 4-5 players i specifically don't really like. great wins in the past couple weeks, lastnight was a let down tho.



Overall Wallace is the better player but J-Rich still has the better Offensive game. Jason will only get better offensively as the season goes on and thats a scary thing for the rest of the NBA. But overall I would say Wallace is the best player on the team followed by Jason Richardson.

In the last few seconds of the game, down by a single point, four seconds left, give the ball to Jason Richardson.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What do you guys think about Felton?


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I just started watching NBA basketball again, I kind of stopped and became more of a college basketball fan. I liked Felton in college...but right now he's WAY to inconsistent.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought that he worked better with Brevin Knight - but that wouldn't work now anyway, as JRich needs to be out there too.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Big Three By Richardson!!!


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Brevin Knight would of been a HELL of a lot better than Jeff Mcinnis


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Sean May's left butt cheek would be better than McInnis... As a frustrated Nets fan, I have no love for him...


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Krstic All Star said:


> Sean May's left butt cheek would be better than McInnis... As a frustrated Nets fan, I have no love for him...



WOW i'm repping you for that one!!! Also Sean May is injured at that!!

The real question is, is it safe to say that Richardson and Wallace are up there with the other great duo's in this league right now? They have great chemistry and compliment each others game really well.


I mean I heard Jason was just a dunker and i'm seeing all this 3 point shooing out of him...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I think that most people would want to see the Wallace/Richardson duo keep it up for more of the season before ranking them right up there, but I could see it by the end of the season.

Glad you liked it.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

This team is just one scoring big man away from being something special. Once May and Morrison come back the team would be lethal and maybe sign Stan Van Gundy???


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton is too inconsistant but I think we can blame that on his constant shifting of his position. Kid is a warrior and from the looks of it is a team leader but he's probably played just as many games at SG as he has PG. It was in our best interest when BK was here but McInnis is just horrible. Felton should be playing PG exclusivly so we can figure out if he's an NBA PG


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

^ your av is sickness.

and i'm agree that j-rich offensive game is tops on the bobcats, tho gerald is improving his offensive game each season... He is shooting great from 3 this season... that is new.. and i'm loving it, opens up the lanes for him to dominate these other forwards.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not ready to give up on Raymond,although he's certainly been disappointing this season.I'm damn near ready to give up on Vincent the next time I have to watch McInnis play 35 minutes.McInnis might be our only option as a backup,but no way in hell he should ever be on the court when it's not absolutely necessary.He simply can not make any sort of positive contribution and it's incredible that we've been going on like this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The team would do well if they could add Roy Hibbert.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wasn't Nazr Mohammed supposed to be that scoring big man?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They need someone who can play in the high post, because Okafor is a garbage man type.


----------

